# configuration for HP Scanjet 4570c?

## raygun

I have an HP Scanjet 4570c connected to a computer running media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.22-r1.  I am trying to figure out how to get this scanner to work using command-line tools.

1. First I tried "scanimage," the command-line program included with sane-backends.  This successfully produces either a pnm or tiff file, but the image is nowhere near dark enough to be legible.

The scanner has no physical controls to adjust the darkness of scans.  

scanimage supports a number of device-specific options.  "scanimage -A" shows ten options, relating to the image position, scan resolution, mode (color, gray, etc.), and other miscellaneous settings, but nothing related to brightness, darkness, contrast, or anything that seems like it would solve the issue I'm having.  (The scanimage man page gives the --brightness option as an example of a device-specific option, but this is not on the list, and attempting to use it generates an error.)

I know that the scanner supports a number of software-controlled scan darkness options: there is an official H-P web page documenting their own (Windows-based, GUI) software for the 4570c which shows a panel that allows the lightness/darkness of the scan to be adjusted with several different parameters: highlights, midtones, shadows, and the white and black light levels.  None of these are offered by scanimage.

2. Next, I tried installing the H-P-specific package net-print/hplip-3.12.4.  This includes a different command-line tool, hp-scan.

However, with this package installed, when I plug in the scanner's USB cable, syslog reports, "hp-config_usb_printer[11133]: error: This is not a valid device".  This makes little sense, because a few lines further up in the file, the system clearly recognizes the device with a Product tag of "hp scanjet scanner" and a Manufacturer of "Hewlett-Packard".

sane-find-scanner is still able to find the scanner.  But "scanimage -L" reports "No scanners were identified," and hp-scan reports "No device selected/specified or that supports this functionality."

Is anyone successfully using this scanner under gentoo?  What did you have to do to get it to work?

----------

## raygun

 *raygun wrote:*   

> 2. Next, I tried installing the H-P-specific package net-print/hplip-3.12.4.

 

I at least know now why this didn't work: net-print/hplip does not support the Scanjet 4570c (as revealed by http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/supported_devices/index.html).  I still have no solution for using SANE's "scanimage" with this scanner.

----------

